# Army Chaplain awarded Medal Of Honor



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At a little after 2:00 PM today, President Obama posthumously awarded the Medal Of Honor to Chaplain Emil J. Kapaun, who died in Chinese captivity May, 23, 1951.
What Father Kapaun did during battle on Nov 1-2, 1950 as his unit was attacked by superior numbers of enemy was above and beyond the call of duty, but his heroic action did not end there. Staying with the wounded as the survivors of his unit withdrew he and the others were captured. His actions during hellish captivity are beyond my comprehension.
I listened to the presentation live on the radio with tears in my eyes.
Please take a few moments to go to the official US Army web page and read about Father Kapaun. Not all heroes carry guns, some carry a cross.
Medal of Honor Recipient Chaplain (Capt.) Emil J. Kapaun | The United States Army


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

You know a man had great impact on those who served with him when so many worked for so many decades to have his actions recognized.


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

Yes he did for sure and though I'm not much on religions this man in my opinion really deserved it too.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

If this is true, it brings my opinion of bho slightly higher than that of a slug.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Montana Rancher said:


> If this is true, it brings my opinion of bho slightly higher than that of a slug.


If this is true? Excuse me?
Obama's only role in this is to award the decoration as CIC.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

outstanding


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> ...Not all heroes carry guns, some carry a cross...


Yay, here's another one-

*A NAME ON THE WALL..*










Chaplain Charles J. Watters, posthumously awarded the Congressional Medal of Honor, Dak To, Vietnam 1967


























Citation- "For conspicuous gallantry and intrepidity in action at the risk of his life above and beyond the call of duty. Chaplain Watters distinguished himself during an assault in the vicinity of Dak To. 
Chaplain Watters was moving with one of the companies when it engaged a heavily armed enemy battalion. As the battle raged and the casualties mounted, Chaplain Watters, with complete disregard for his safety, rushed forward to the line of contact. Unarmed and completely exposed, he moved among, as well as in front of the advancing troops, giving aid to the wounded, assisting in their evacuation, giving words of encouragement, and administering the last rites to the dying. 
When a wounded paratrooper was standing in shock in front of the assaulting forces, Chaplain Watters ran forward, picked the man up on his shoulders and carried him to safety. As the troopers battled to the first enemy entrenchment, Chaplain Watters ran through the intense enemy fire to the front of the entrenchment to aid a fallen comrade. A short time later, the paratroopers pulled back in preparation for a second assault. Chaplain Watters exposed himself to both friendly and enemy fire between the 2 forces in order to recover 2 wounded soldiers. 
Later, when the battalion was forced to pull back into a perimeter, Chaplain Watters noticed that several wounded soldiers were lying outside the newly formed perimeter. Without hesitation and ignoring attempts to restrain him, Chaplain Watters left the perimeter three times in the face of small arms, automatic weapons, and mortar fire to carry and to assist the injured troopers to safety. Satisfied that all of the wounded were inside the perimeter, he began aiding the medics--applying field bandages to open wounds, obtaining and serving food and water, giving spiritual and mental strength and comfort. During his ministering, he moved out to the perimeter from position to position redistributing food and water, and tending to the needs of his men. Chaplain Watters was giving aid to the wounded when he himself was mortally wounded. Chaplain Watters' unyielding perseverance and selfless devotion to his comrades was in keeping with the highest traditions of the U.S. Army"

Chaplain Watters is one of seven chaplains to receive the Medal of Honor.
Jesus said- _"Greater love has no one than this: to lay down one's life for one's friends" John 15:13_


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Two men who truly deserved the Medal of Honor.

Died in a Chinese POW camp. A chaplain who used to pilfer food and medicine to help his fellow POWs.

We shall never forget.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Verteidiger said:


> Two men who truly deserved the Medal of Honor.
> 
> Died in a Chinese POW camp. A chaplain who used to pilfer food and medicine to help his fellow POWs.
> 
> We shall never forget.


ever!!!!!


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank God that we have men like that who serve. Amen.


----------

